# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Group F preview: who can stop Brazil?

## badboy rulzzzz

The question on everybody's lips ahead of the World Cup in Germany is "who can stop Brazil"? The holders not only possess an array of attacking talent that others can only dream of, but strength in depth to replace any number of players without any great loss of quality in the team.

Historically, a question mark has always hung over the temperament and team spirit of the Brazilians, though it seems this current squad has a genuine spirit of togetherness and unity.

The 'magic quartet' of Ronaldo, Ronaldinho, Kaka and Adriano will be ably assisted by marauding full-backs Cafu and Roberto Carlos in what Bayern Munich's Ze Roberto has already labelled "the strongest team Brazil have ever had."

The Seleçao kick off against Croatia on 13th June in Berlin, and the Europeans are likely to provide their stiffest test in the group phase. Under coach Zlatko Kranjcar, Croatia topped their qualifying group without losing a match, beating Sweden into second place.

While Niko Kovac is the captain and leader of the team, there is no obvious star. Werder Bremen striker Ivan Klasnic formed a lethal partnership with Miroslav Klose at club level - the pair of them plundered 40 goals in the Bundesliga this Season. Whether he can do the same with Dado Prso is crucial to Croatia's chances of success in Germany.

2002 was a huge disappointment for the country after the heroics of four years previous, where only an inspired Lilian Thuram stopped them from reaching the final. Should, as is expected, Croatia fail to take any points from their opening fixture with Brazil, character and temperament will be tested.

After several agonising and drawn-out, yet ultimately doomed World Cup qualification campaigns, Australia will finally be making their second ever World Cup appearance. The first also came in Germany in 1974, though the Aussies will be hoping this time to at least find the back of the net.

Led by the much-admired Dutchman Guus Hiddink, success for Australia would be progression from the group stages. Results from the Confederations Cup last year do not bode well - the Aussies went home with three defeats.

Liverpool's Harry Kewell is the player who attracts the headlines and media attention, though much will rest on the shoulders of Tim Cahill in central midfield. Opponents will need to be aware of his ability to arrive late into the box and grab vital goals.

Hiddink will need a repeat of the miracle he performed in guiding South Korea to the semi-finals in 2002 if Australia are to make it even into the last eight. The fact that this is their first Finals appearance in so long means they can travel to Germany relatively free of pressure, something that could well play into their hands.

Japan go into their opening fixture with Australia on June 12 needing a win if progression from the Group is to be achieved. Should they fail to take all three points, confidence will be severely knocked, as from then on it will only get harder.

Recent results have been positive. They followed up a goalless draw against Scotland with a 2-2 draw in Leverkusen against Germany. They were unlucky not to qualify for the knockout stages of the Confederations Cup last year, drawing 2-2 with World Champions Brazil and beating European Champions Greece but crucially going down 2-1 to Mexico.

By far Japan's strongest point is the midfield trio of Shunsuke Nakamura, Shinji Ono and Hidetoshi Nakata, all of whom play in Europe. If Zico is able to emulate Philippe Troussier and take Japan to the last 16, the performances of these three will be 
vital.

----------

